# Good sleep promotes safety in the shop, especially using power tools



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Since a good night's sleep promotes safety in the shop, especially using power tools, I thought this was probably the best place to post this newly discovered tip.

Wearing amber sunglasses for 30 minutes to an hour before you go to bed if you are watching TV, on the computer or reading from an electronic device will increase your sleep. It works because the amber blocks the blue light that suppresses melatonin.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

something new everyday
thanks bob


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Bono's known that for years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

U R welcome David.

John, Why did he keep it a secret? ;-)


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

He also wears blue glasses when he needs to stay awake for a late gig.

Little-known fact.


----------



## Earache (Dec 14, 2014)

> Bono s known that for years.
> 
> - johnhutchinson


Must be why his music puts me to sleep.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Bob. I always appreciate any post that promotes shop safety. After my tablesaw accident in 2012, I wondered if fatigue played a factor. I have sleep apnea but do not use my breathing device. Some days I feel more fatigued than others and again, I wonder if that was the case in 2012.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Bob. I always appreciate any post that promotes shop safety. After my tablesaw accident in 2012, I wondered if fatigue played a factor. I have sleep apnea but do not use my breathing device. Some days I feel more fatigued than others and again, I wonder if that was the case in 2012.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Might as well keep this going.

That must be where Elton John gets his energy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for that tip Bob. I surely didn't know that. Makes perfect sense tho.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Bob!

I spend a lot of time on the Computer and I just started getting off of here an hour or so before bed time. It helped, but now I know the reason why I needed to get off of here!

Off to the store tomorrow to get a pair. For sure!

Rick


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That's a great tip Bob, thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You are all welcome!


----------

